# Havanese and Swimming



## Kar (Feb 10, 2013)

The hot weather has arrived in Connecticut. The last time I was at Petco I saw a little wading pool. Of course I would never leave my two little Havs alone at a pool but I was wondering if any of you have any experience with Havanese going in the water. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, my hav HATES water. She CAN swim, but not voluntarily...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kar said:


> The hot weather has arrived in Connecticut. The last time I was at Petco I saw a little wading pool. Of course I would never leave my two little Havs alone at a pool but I was wondering if any of you have any experience with Havanese going in the water. Any input would be appreciated.


Have't tried a wading pool, but Kodi loves shallow water at the edge of the lake. He also LOVES the sprinkler. (though he looks like a drowned rat when he gets done!!! )


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

krandall said:


> Have't tried a wading pool, but Kodi loves shallow water at the edge of the lake. He also LOVES the sprinkler. (though he looks like a drowned rat when he gets done!!! )


Mikey loves the sprinklers too Karen and yea, it's not pretty when he's done running around in them  I haven't taken Mikey to any pool or lake yet so I don't know if he'll like it or not.

My first Havenese, Hutch, liked the water as long as I was right there with him AT ALL TIMES. In Missouri I lived by a Big Lake and we'd all go swimming. I did have a life vest on Hutch and never let him get far away. _(not that he'd let me anyway _ It's funny because I had a schnauzer too, at the time, and he would sink like a lead balloon. Couldn't take him. He hated the water and panicked and sunk. Guess he didn't learn to doggy paddle like the rest of the doggies in his class


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Havanese and water*

Jesse loves the water, put a vest on your guy, you may find he also loves the water


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

lol *love the pictures of Jesse!!! especially the last one  GREAT!!!*


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Mine avoids puddles and thinks I'm the most evil person in the world if it happens to be raining outside. I don't see swimming in his future.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I bought a wading pool last summer and Tim took one look and said "No way Jose!" Oh my goodness that's so cute that Jesse likes to swim, that must wear him out. I might try the sprinkler this year but I'm sure that won't go over too well either.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Eddie said:


> Jesse loves the water, put a vest on your guy, you may find he also loves the water
> View attachment 54233
> 
> 
> ...


Kodi has a life vest for when we're boating. But he's not comfortable in the water unless his feet are on the bottom. With that caveat, he does enjoy the water. He'll even lie down in the shallow water on a hot day and just soak!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> Mine avoids puddles and thinks I'm the most evil person in the world if it happens to be raining outside. I don't see swimming in his future.


Oh puddles are fair game... The muddier, the better!:bounce:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> I bought a wading pool last summer and Tim took one look and said "No way Jose!" Oh my goodness that's so cute that Jesse likes to swim, that must wear him out. I might try the sprinkler this year but I'm sure that won't go over too well either.


Ours is one of those that goes, "fftt, fftt, fftt" as it turns in a circle. Kodi tries to catch the sourts as they come out!


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

*Chloe and Cinder in the pool*

These are old pics, but still proof that it happened, once. Chloe was a trooper. Cinder wanted nothing to do with it. That's Chester's nose (deceased now) with Cinder. He loved nothing better than to swim in the pool. We had to drag him out. Poor little guy.


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

These pics are from different years but Dooley has always liked to swim as he learned from his Golden brother at the time. Roxie loves the water too but only if her feet are on the ground. Wish we had a pool, sigh...
Monica, Dooley & Roxie

http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=54321&stc=1&d=1370037496
http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=54329&stc=1&d=1370037496


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Great pix, Monica and Pamela! I really wish Kodi DID like swimming!


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

krandall said:


> Great pix, Monica and Pamela! I really wish Kodi DID like swimming!


Yeah, I was glad I had the camera, because that was the first and last time I could get them in the pool. Now they just like to smell the water but not go in.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

misstray said:


> Mine avoids puddles and thinks I'm the most evil person in the world if it happens to be raining outside. I don't see swimming in his future.


ha ha, yup... same deal here, Tillie even goes so far as to JUMP over gutters IF they have water in them (gasp!) and will go out into the street on a walk to go around the wet ground if sprinkers are/have been on... :crazy:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha, yup... same deal here, Tillie even goes so far as to JUMP over gutters IF they have water in them (gasp!) and will go out into the street on a walk to go around the wet ground if sprinkers are/have been on... :crazy:


I think she spends too much time around your cats!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, possibly...


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Tillie is such a lady!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Oh puddles are fair game... The muddier, the better!:bounce:


ound:
Maddie loves the water and Zoey doesn't. My sister has a cheap kids wading pool and maddie will jump in to cool off.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Gemma loves the water, makes a mess of her coat. I got the kiddie pool out this year the first hot day and she hopped right in, even submerged her head.

here is a video from last summer when she was just a wee pup (about 6 or 7 months old) playing with her "sister" ruby the labradoodle and my friend's westie (both love the water and taught her how to swim)


----------



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

I (a fairly new Hav mom) have one question. Why do some say to put cotton balls in ears when shampooing if they can swim, play in a pool or lake? 

I've had no luck using the cotton balls, apparently not doing it right. 

Fun, fun pictures and videos!!

Rosie


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RosieW said:


> I (a fairly new Hav mom) have one question. Why do some say to put cotton balls in ears when shampooing if they can swim, play in a pool or lake?
> 
> I've had no luck using the cotton balls, apparently not doing it right.
> 
> ...


I read that stuff about cotton balls when Kodi was little too. Like you, it didn't work for me at all! He shook his head and the cotton balls went flying! Since then, I'm just very careful about not spraying water into his ears. No problems.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

RosieW said:


> I (a fairly new Hav mom) have one question. Why do some say to put cotton balls in ears when shampooing if they can swim, play in a pool or lake?
> 
> I've had no luck using the cotton balls, apparently not doing it right.
> 
> ...


I usually cut the cotton balls in half.

One thing to note is you can stuff that cotton ball pretty far down and wont damage his eardrum as their ear canals are 'L' shaped. The vet taught me to use a Q-Tip to clean Oreos ears but make sure the Q-TIP stays 90 degrees (straight up and down).


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> I read that stuff about cotton balls when Kodi was little too. Like you, it didn't work for me at all! He shook his head and the cotton balls went flying! Since then, I'm just very careful about not spraying water into his ears. No problems.


So it's not just me and Leo! I have been wondering how on earth to get those danged half pieces of cotton to stay in Leo's ears! :laugh:


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

We are at the river right now. I tried Nina in the pool at home and she swam like a trooper. Nina is a great swimmer but so far will not go in voluntarily. She was very confused about seeing the kids and me in the water and wanted to get to me. She did jump in to get to a ball and another time to get from a raft to the shore.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie likes to get her feet wet in Lake Washington - it's pretty cute. The only time she's gone swimming was last summer when she walked off a dock into a pond on my friend's Christmas tree farm in Oregon. The water was almost to the level of the dock and very glassy so she was really surprised when she had to swim. Poor little baby. I hope this summer she'll try to swim again and have a more positive experience. I saw an adorable pink life vest at West Marine that I'm thinking of buying for her; I hope if she wears it she'll be more confident (and safe) in the water.
- Jeanne


----------

